# Father/Son Hunt



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

This coming weekend, we have 3 Warriors and their sons going on a Doe/Hog hunt that will include fishing, clay shooting and camp life. Should be an awesome experience. One of the Dads just medically retired from the ARMY and his 9 yr old son has never been deer hunting or shot a deer so keep your fingers crossed that he has some success.

Photos to follow up next Sunday...Stay Tuned!

Scott


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck guys! I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

RogerB said:


> Good luck guys! I'll be there in spirit.


We will be talking about you:biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Getting ready to head out here in a little bit, pictures will be coming soon!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck! I'll be thinking about ya'll when I'm at worksad3sm


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, another fun hunt in the books for a great group of people. We had 3 dads with their sons on this hunt. We arrived in NE Texas Friday around noon and settled in and did a little fishing before the evening hunt. The weather did not cooperate with us but we had fun anyway. We enjoyed skeet shooting, fishing, shuffleboard, darts, pool, great food and just an all around fun weekend. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job guys!:cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done guys. Looks like a great hunt and weekend


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellofva deer camp you got there ... !


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That boy should have had some blood on his face! Great job guys!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!! Great Job and Congrats. to all!!!


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

man that is awesome, I bet everyone involved had a good time!!


----------

